# ANYONE attach Vinyl to fabric with their heat press???



## goh1221 (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm looking to make a smock for my kids i nanny... I have a REALLY nice (old but good) Heat press that someone gave to me. I would like to know where i can get some information about heat pressing just plain clear vinyl to the fabric..... i just want to really melt it into the fabric.... Any ideas? 

Also .... What kind of things will i need... I don't have a Teflon sheet (yet) but i do have parchment paper will that work? Would like to work on this ASAP please reply soon! 

Where can you get a teflon sheet? With out ordering online?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

You can use the press at medium pressure...at 325F...or so..for 12-15 seconds and you are done! Teflon is not necessary..parchment will do just fine..place some on the bottom of the press..then cover the item..this will keep anything from transfering from the press to the garment except what you want.

Not sure what you mean my clear vinyl...to use vinyl on fabric you need to be using heatpress vinyl...not regular sign vinyl. I am not aware of local stores selling teflon, but can't be sure of your area since you do not list your location


----------



## goh1221 (Aug 30, 2009)

i have in the past just used the house iron and iron the light weight vinyl that you can get at like Joann fabrics for covering say a couch or table..... and after HOURS of ironing it bonds to the fibers of the fabric.... 


so for heat pressing vinyl would i put the fabric down and vinyl on top then parchment? or would i do the parchment vinyl then fabric on top ? 

I'm located in Michigan


----------



## Ib4E (Aug 21, 2008)

fabric on the bottom .....than vinyl with the parchment on top.
Be sure to do some testing on a spare piece of fabric, that way you can fine tune your time/presure etc and it you won't ruin the smocks.


----------



## goh1221 (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you for your help....


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I agree with IB4E if you are doing smocks first you have to consider the smock material, if it has a large amount of nylon in the smock you may want to look at a vinyl that has the proper adhesive for nylon, and second sometimes the smocks are treated with a chemical for stains resistance and water so you will have to do a test because the vinyl sometimes does not adhere to certain treatments,, not all just some,, so do a test first.


----------



## goh1221 (Aug 30, 2009)

oh these are just going to be cotton fabric that i want to apply the vinyl to.... nothing fancy... only for a 3 and 5 yr old.....


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

great no worries then,, have fun with it!!


----------



## goh1221 (Aug 30, 2009)

EXPERIMENT over  it worked just great!!!! I can't wait to work on the real deal! I'll keep you posted on how it all turns out!.... I have had the press for 6 mths now or more and didn't even try because i needed to get a teflon sheet (which was too pricey for me at the time) I wish i would have read about parchment paper a long time ago! it works like a charm!~


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

You took some kind of clear vinyl, without an adhesive back of any kind, and heat pressed it onto smocks? And it worked? Can you post pictures?


----------



## goh1221 (Aug 30, 2009)

sure  it is just the CHEAP CHEAP thin vinyl from walmart or joanns but i think it was the walmart one i did
... how do i post pics???? When i do the real deal i'll iron my fabric first to get rid of the fold line that was in the fabric... but for a "tester" i didn't care.. hmmm can't get the photo to post... is there an easier way?


----------



## deborahcan (Sep 27, 2008)

I have attached the clear vinyl you are talking about to material on many occasions with a product called Steam a Seam and my home iron. Steam a seam is a double sided bonding material and works great for this type of application. It can be purchased onlline, try Crafts for Less, or at places like JoAnns Fabrics. The iron doesn't need to be too hot to make it work and its very quick. You can also use Steam a Seam with a heat press. either way, make sure you have parchment paper or use a pressing cloth between the heat source and the vinyl. Or you can also iron from the material side, but make sure you have some protection between the vinyl and the non heated surface.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the picture. Please post one of the aprons when you're done?


----------

